# Puppy Collar size



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello,

Does anyone know a general range of collar length for an 8-week male GSD puppy?

Any recommendations?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I bought an adjustable nylon collar. I have a large puppy size and a regular dog size.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

For a puppy, go with an adjustable Nylon collar. That way it can grow with your puppy and you can buy a new collar a little bit later down the road instead of buying a new collar every couple weeks. I bought 2 collars. The adjustable one and then a larger buckle collar when the puppy collar wore out/was outgrown. I'll probably be buying one more collar for my girl (18 months old) as she has grown a bit more.


----------

